
Grammerly's Ad Spot – Says a Lot about Startups - artur_makly
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ak-Y56SfkS0
======
artur_makly
1\. Social media manager's can spell. 2\. Social media managers have
borderline depression. 3\. Social media manager can read customer's
complaints. 4\. Social media manager must not leave the office until all
communication tasks are done.

or at least how i read it..

